# General > Films >  Might we have a film board?

## percy toboggan

It's been mentioned before but as far as I'm aware not exhaustively.
Is there any room on this site for a film section?
It'd be a good way of minimising my input to the 'general' board and I'm sure others might fancy the idea of exchanging news and reviews.

I've just ordered three and bought one:
The Painted Veil

Kalifornia
The Valley of Elah
Junebug

for us holiday in Fife.
Also planning a trip to Dundee's multi-plex....hoping Benny Button will be on...might spend the day there and watch t'Wrestler en'all.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

A film section would be good!  :Embarrassment: 

I enjoyed "The day the earth stood still" last week! It was rather good! 

I do enjoy my movies! Have over 500 DVD's! Dont believe in "pirate" copies really. Would rather buy the dvd to enjoy it without the guy infront needing the toilet!  :: 

What genre movies does people enjoy?

----------


## joxville

> A film section would be good! 
> 
> I enjoyed "The day the earth stood still" last week! It was rather good! 
> 
> I do enjoy my movies! Have over 500 DVD's! Dont believe in "pirate" copies really. Would rather buy the dvd to enjoy it without the guy infront needing the toilet! 
> 
> What genre movies does people enjoy?


Is it only guys that go to the toilet in cinemas then?

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> Is it only guys that go to the toilet in cinemas then?


Yes....we women are like camels!  ::

----------


## youoldduffer

Yeah a film section would be a good idea.I'm like shelly and enjoy watching film's and have a large collection of DVD's and videos.
 I enjoy seeing what other peeps think of a film and if it is the same as mine. Could be a simple post of a brief description and a mark out of ten.

As to "The day the earth stood still" gonna have to disagree with ya shelly I was looking forward to this film but found it rather disapointing with Keanu reeves acting leaving much to be desired and below par effect's. 5/10.

----------


## butterfly

good idea percy,i love the old black n white films.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Forget a films-only section; why not have an Entertainments Section, with stickies for those giving reviews on Books, Film and Music? Eh? Eh?

----------


## hotrod4

> Forget a films-only section; why not have an Entertainments Section, with stickies for those giving reviews on Books, Film and Music? Eh? Eh?


Or even better still a REVIEW section that covers all of the above!!!! :Grin:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> Yeah a film section would be a good idea.I'm like shelly and enjoy watching film's and have a large collection of DVD's and videos.
> I enjoy seeing what other peeps think of a film and if it is the same as mine. Could be a simple post of a brief description and a mark out of ten.
> 
> As to "The day the earth stood still" gonna have to disagree with ya shelly I was looking forward to this film but found it rather disapointing with Keanu reeves acting leaving much to be desired and below par effect's. 5/10.


I was disapointed with the ending i have to say! I enjoyed the story line it was following though! But yes they could have done better with a few things! i would give it 7/10. 

My al-time favourite film has to be Pans Labyrinth! 10/10 for that film! The spanish makes the movie! I absolutely love it! 

I do love movies!  ::

----------


## attielattie

A couple of my fave films are "The Boondock Saints" and "Who is Cletis Tout" - both of which no one else seems to have heard of.  Any orgers out there seen them?
Agree that Pan's Labyrinth is excellent.  
Good idea for a thread BTW.

----------


## percy toboggan

> good idea percy,i love the old black n white films.


That you include both of these sentiments in the same sentence suggests a possible pop....but I'm sure you don't mean to restrict me to the museum pieces butterfly old gal.

Truth is though I am also a fan of the monochrome masterpiece, the throwbacks of yesteryear like 'Treasure of the Sierra Madre' and many, many others.

If we dunna get one on 'ere I'll set one up on facebook....in the crinkly wrinkly section near the back.

----------


## joxville

> Yes....we women are like camels!


Too true-you take the hump too easily.  ::

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> Too true-you take the hump too easily.


 ::  Hmph!!! 

 ::  Joking!

----------


## joxville

> A couple of my fave films are "The Boondock Saints" and "Who is Cletis Tout" - both of which no one else seems to have heard of. Any orgers out there seen them?
> Agree that Pan's Labyrinth is excellent. 
> Good idea for a thread BTW.


I've seen The Boondock Saints-seemed a bit slow to begin with but turned out to be a very good film. 

It's only in last 3 or 4 years I've developed a real interest in films so a Film Section would be good for someone like myself-read and try catch up on others recommendations.

----------


## Boozeburglar

i think it is a great idea

film is a huge thing, and can easily justify a large slot

----------


## JAWS

> Too true-you take the hump too easily.


Behave you two, do you want to get me into trouble? The temptation to comment is really tempting but I think it would not only take the thread off topic but get my wrists slapped as well.  :Wink:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> Behave you two, do you want to get me into trouble? The temptation to comment is really tempting but I think it would not only take the thread off topic but get my wrists slapped as well.


Jox started it!  ::

----------


## Shabbychic

> A couple of my fave films are "The Boondock Saints" and "Who is Cletis Tout" - both of which no one else seems to have heard of.  Any orgers out there seen them?
> Agree that Pan's Labyrinth is excellent.  
> Good idea for a thread BTW.


I love the Boondock Saints.(Have it on DVD) Haven't seen "Who is Cletis Tout."

I think Guillermo Del Toro puts great atmosphere into his films. Pan's Labyrinth is a great film as is The Devil's Backbone. Just watched his new one "The Orphanage" the other night. Another good one.

One of my favourite films is "Leon", I think Jean Reno is great.

Most of the films I watch are foreign films. Don't really like British films much and am recently finding Hollywood films are losing the plot between their Romcoms and Chic Flicks. Not my cup of tea.

I have also requested a Film and TV section in the past, but nothing became of it. I think it would be a great idea.

----------


## percy toboggan

If I might suggest 'There will be Blood'....it's a very intense film with  a sense of foreboding about it. One mans descent into madness really...a greedy, unpleasant man but not totally devoid of charisma. The central performances are quite remarkable, particularly Daniel Day-Lewis. Goodness me, he's magnificent.
It's a film you need to watch more than once to fully appreciate. I've seen it twice and will again soon. It's that good.

Incidentally Shabbychic: I have 'Leon' and think it a good, interesting  piece of work...it was recommended to me by my Son, who looks remarkably like Jean Reno.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> If I might suggest 'There will be Blood'....it's a very intense film with a sense of foreboding about it. One mans descent into madness really...a greedy, unpleasant man but not totally devoid of charisma. The central performances are quite remarkable, particularly Daniel Day-Lewis. Goodness me, he's magnificent.
> It's a film you need to watch more than once to fully appreciate. I've seen it twice and will again soon. It's that good.
> 
> Incidentally Shabbychic: I have 'Leon' and think it a good, interesting piece of work...it was recommended to me by my Son, who looks remarkably like Jean Reno.


I absolutely love Leon! Genius movie! I wanted to watch it the other night but the OH twisted my arm to Hitman instead! Might try to get him to watch Leon tomorrow though! 

Currently watching Arthur and the Invisibles! Well the kids are watching it but i must say im enjoying it!  ::

----------


## Shabbychic

Has anyone seen "I am Sam" starring Sean Penn? Wasn't too fussy about Penn in his early years, but he really puts in a sterling performance in this one.

Another one that is quite deep is "The Butcher Boy" It's funny, sad and shocking all rolled into one.

I watched "Kung Fu Hustle" last night (again), it is absolutely crazy.

----------


## percy toboggan

Last night I fell asleep within the first few scenes of 'Hot Fuzz' in bed: £2.99 Sainsburys.

I shall resume within minutes - with a can of Morrison' Best Bitter (Economising) it's not a bad pint served cold.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

I enjoyed Hot Fuzz! But i adore Simon Pegg and and Nick Frost!  ::  

I watched hot fuzz for about the 20th time last night. Have it on dvd but watched it on the sky movies channel!

----------


## Garage Door

I seriously recommend _Dare mo shiranai/Nobody Knows_ (2004). Its an absolutely beautiful film but very sad. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0408664/

----------


## Shabbychic

> I seriously recommend _Dare mo shiranai/Nobody Knows_ (2004). Its an absolutely beautiful film but very sad. 
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0408664/


Great film. I saw it on TV somewhere about a year ago. Really felt for the kids.

----------


## Garage Door

Yeah. Most of my friends just thought it was boring but I think they must just be devoid of emotion! But I guess they did say recently that they wanted to see Bride Wars!  ::

----------


## Gizmo

> Has anyone seen "I am Sam" starring Sean Penn? Wasn't too fussy about Penn in his early years, but he really puts in a sterling performance in this one.


Tremendous movie with an utterly fantastic performance from Penn, he is one of the most talented actors hollywood has to offer, Casualties Of War, Dead Man Walking, Mystic River, 21 Grams, fantastic performances in all of those movies, and i challenge even the toughest of men not to be teary-eyed at 'I Am Sam'

----------


## percy toboggan

I have found the perfect cure for insomnia...
Hot Fuzz.

How I'm struggling to find much of merit in this. I shall persevere though, later today.
I bought it against advice, but had a hunch. Having enjoyed 'Shaun of the Dead' so very much.

That fat, unappealing  bloke Frost well....where would he be without his mate Pegg?

----------


## Shabbychic

I actually thought "Hot Fuzz" was ok, but I didn't like "Shaun of the Dead". In fact I'm not too keen on Frost or Pegg at all. I attempted to watch "Run Fat Boy, Run" but just couldn't get into it.

----------


## percy toboggan

...one you might have missed. Currently shown often on ITV 4. Kind of a road move with very little mileage. Nicholas Cage plays a man in 'u' turn mode  who clearly likes his laundry - see him sniff a clean shirt like it were rose petals. Out there, in the gathering heat of a Wyoming morning his gammy leg and all. He's driving a big old Plymouth...or Buick..or summat.

He's newly discharged from t'U.S. Marine corps like and looking for work. First hurdle proves too tall and he's drifting on just  five dollars worth of gas. His prospects look dismal....but this is Hollywood.

Soon he stumbles into  a murder plot (only _ordinary_ people are murdered whilst some posh or important  beggars get themselves _ assassinated_) 

He's mistaken - due to _out of state plates_ -   for a professional hitman (Dennis Hopper) but goes along for the ride, and the readies!

I'll go no further...save to say this is worth watching. I bought an old VHS copy at  a car boot several years ago and it lay undisturbed on a shelf for ages...watched it a couple of months ago then lo! and behold it's all over freeview.

As someone who has driven some of  those Wyoming roads, and lingered in Laramie .... it struck  a chord.  But, if thaz never been west of Strathy Point you might still get  a bit of a buzz from this film.

----------


## Shabbychic

Saw "Red Rock West" a while ago. Nicholas Cage at his best, and Dennis Hopper, as usual, is the perfect "baddie".

It brings to mind another film called "El Mariachi". The only similarity really is the main character being mistaken for a hitman. What I liked about this film is what can be achieved with a low budget. It is in fact the first in the Mariachi Trilogy which includes "Desperado" and "One Upon a Time in Mexico".

You know Percy, I didn't realise I watched so many films. ::

----------


## youoldduffer

Watched "Gran Torino" with clint Eastwood what a superb film 9/10.

Some of the racist comments from Eastwood were brilliantly delivered, especially the ones about his dog.

Highly recommended, but maybe not to everyones taste, because of the amount of racist comments.

----------


## bettedaviseyes

has anyone seen The curious case of benjamin button....

 The Curious Case of Benjamin Button stars Brad Pitt as a man who is born 80 years old and ages backwards. The film takes us through Benjamins unusual life, from 1918 to the 21st century, and the extraordinary people and places he encounters, as he grows young. 
*
*

----------


## Invisible

Great idea for a Film Board. Can we talk about Star Wars? lol

Which brings me onto another question. Where is it suitable to speak about TV shows/sitcoms that we all like.

----------


## Sandra_B

At the risk of looking like a big bairn I have to say the Bolt was one of the funniest films I've seen in a long time!

----------


## percy toboggan

> Watched "Gran Torino" with clint Eastwood what a superb film 9/10.
> 
> Some of the racist comments from Eastwood were brilliantly delivered, especially the ones about his dog.
> 
> Highly recommended, but maybe not to everyones taste, because of the amount of racist comments.


Oh Blimey! I'll just have to brace meself then.

----------


## percy toboggan

I enjoyed watching all of this - must b e my renewed interest in film...which is being hleped along by the progression of this thread.

Glad to see 'our' Kate win again and this time she was far more dignified in acceptance.

Mickey Rourke look the part of a washed up , haggard auld wrestler-  I could have read for it myself but I'm like Morecambe Bay &  don't have the muscles anymore. (don't mention cockles)

Slumdog Millionaire deserved its success - watched it at the cinema recently and think everyone should have a look at it on the big screen. (But...It's not a feelgood fillem)

As for Ben Button it's on our list to see but it looks awfully long. Mrs.T is very keen on the imagery of Brad Pitt astride an old down at heel  Indian motor-cycle as am I. For me though  its' the sheer beauty of the bike - for her it's bike and rider. She's partial to Pitt. Is any woman not?

Two more discs arrived from Amazon today - Valley of Elah and Kalifornia...to embellish us holiday evenings  in front of the wood burner.
We're sorted now but if anyone knows vague directions to the multi-plex in Dundee I'd appreciate a shout. There's a cinema at St.Andrews but info seems harder to glean.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> Great idea for a Film Board. Can we talk about Star Wars? lol
> 
> Which brings me onto another question. Where is it suitable to speak about TV shows/sitcoms that we all like.


I like star wars!  ::

----------


## youoldduffer

Nothing wrong with the first 3 starwars films or is it the last three lol. Didnt think much of the prequel's found the acting a bit wooden and jar jar bink's ohhh god he was annoying.

 Anyone seen "Rise of the lycan's"??? I'm off to glasgow this weekend and want to see this film.

On a slightly off topic anyone been to that alienwars http://www.alienwars.com/ as again plan going to it too, though i can imagine you will hear my screams in caithness.

----------


## percy toboggan

Well worth seeing. There were only seven other people in the theatre in Dundee on thursday afternoon but three hours went by quite quickly.

A film to be admired - and seen on the larger screen perhaps. It's ambitious and the CGI  & Make-up effects of  the ageing Pitt and Blanchett are remarkable.  I was also amazed they managed to make Pitt look like a twenty year old.

A fairy tale of course, but no less interesting for that. There are some good moral messages and some useful tips in the narrative. It's a 12A cert which is about right. 

If you're planning on seeing it I'd not try to dissuade you.Well worth four quid and will buy the dvd.

----------


## percy toboggan

An excellent movie watched last night on dvd.
Tommy Lee Jones plays a grieving father whose Son is murdered soon after returning Stateside from active service in Eye-rack!

Believable (inspired by true events) and deals with the brutalisation of young men by war. Charlize Theron is superb as the cop co-opted to the case when it's obvious the military are shielding their own and washing their dirty laundry in private.

Jones is really growing on me of late...he was good in 'No Country For Old Men' and 'The Missing' His performances  improve with age. I only wish mine did.

----------


## joxville

> An excellent movie watched last night on dvd.
> Tommy Lee Jones plays a grieving father whose Son is murdered soon after returning Stateside from active service in Eye-rack!
> 
> Believable (inspired by true events) and deals with the brutalisation of young men by war. Charlize Theron is superb as the cop co-opted to the case when it's obvious the military are shielding their own and washing their dirty laundry in private.
> 
> Jones is really growing on me of late...he was good in 'No Country For Old Men' and 'The Missing' His performances improve with age. I only wish mine did.


I bought the dvd a few weeks ago but have yet to watch it. Tommy Lee Jones is a firm favourite of mine which prompted me to buy it. It sounds good percy so I must watch it soon.

----------


## MsMe

I am Sam - Excellent 

Gran Torino - Not bad Clint's singing at the end was hiddeous!

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button - Fell asleep half way through.. got the jist not really interested in the last half.

Star Wars - Original 3 amazing, new three hate them!

Slumdog Millionaire - Not what I was expecting but good good film


Others;

Seven Pounds with Will Smith - Fantastic 10/10
Boy In The Striped Pyjamas - Good 8/10
Notorious - Ok not bad 6/10
Mirrors - Pretty good 7/10
Che - Good 8/10
Eagle Eye - Good 8/10
Taken - Good 9/10

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Serenity - 10/10
Pans Labyrinth - 10/10
Wanted - 9/10
Akira - 9/10
Hancock - 8/10
Mona Lisa Smile - 10/10
Star Wars (All of them) - 9/10
Dont Mess with the Zohan - 10/10
Ironman - 9/10
Cloverfield - 8/10
Riding in Cars with Boys - 9/10
Saw Movies - 8/10
Lord of the Rings Trilogy - 9/10
I am Legend - 8/10
Underworld - 8/10
Aeonflux - 9/10
Equalibrium - 9/10
Transformers - 10/10

These are just a select few from my collection lol if i were to list all my movies i would be here all night!  ::

----------


## butterfly

> That you include both of these sentiments in the same sentence suggests a possible pop....but I'm sure you don't mean to restrict me to the museum pieces butterfly old gal.
> 
> Truth is though I am also a fan of the monochrome masterpiece, the throwbacks of yesteryear like 'Treasure of the Sierra Madre' and many, many others.
> 
> If we dunna get one on 'ere I'll set one up on facebook....in the crinkly wrinkly section near the back.


less of the old gal pal!!!no pop intended,hee hee ::

----------


## Ash

righto i watched slumdog millionaire and thought i was a really good film, the actors were all superb in it

watched taken with liam nesson(prob wrong spelling) and it was one of best films ive seen

2nights ago we watched the guardian with kevin costner and ashton kutcher and i was in tears, amazing film

also watched How To Loose Friends And Alienate People and it was really funny aswell as having a good story line..... i love simon pegg

----------


## Angela

> We're sorted now but if anyone knows vague directions to the multi-plex in Dundee I'd appreciate a shout. There's a cinema at St.Andrews but info seems harder to glean.


The cinema in St Andrews is the New Picture House:

http://www.nphcinema.co.uk/

Dundee Contemporary Arts has two screens:

http://www.dca.org.uk/

Not sure about a multiplex in or around Dundee, percy. There is an Odeon at Halbeath, near Dunfermline:

http://www.odeon.co.uk/fanatic/cinema_information/s87/

Hope that helps.

----------


## percy toboggan

> The cinema in St Andrews is the New Picture House:
> 
> http://www.nphcinema.co.uk/
> 
> Dundee Contemporary Arts has two screens:
> 
> http://www.dca.org.uk/
> 
> Not sure about a multiplex in or around Dundee, percy. There is an Odeon at Halbeath, near Dunfermline:
> ...


Thanks Angela...we're home now. We found a multi-plex in Dundee - very good it was too.

Interesting scores for films above - I've neve rgiven naything ten yet as I'm saving that mark for absolute perfection. Shawshank Redemption gets nine from me as I thought it the best I've seen - so far.

Of stuff I've seen recently - 
Valley of Elah 7.5
Kalifornia 8
Junebug 5
The Painted Veil 6

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Still determined to get this film board Mr T.  :Wink:  Come on Bobinovich. Give us a film board. 

Anyway. Some more ratings from me. 

Apocolypto (spelling) - 9/10
Black hawk down - 7/10
Zodiak - 7/10 
Silent Hill - 6/10
Waking Ned - 8/10
St Trinians - 7/10
Akira - 8/10 (unsure how many people would have seen this, had to watch it about 5 times to understand it fully but what a movie)

I have too many dvd's!

----------


## Ash

recent watches


rocknrolla 9/10
gran torrino9/10 clint eastwood was amazing in it
madagascar 2 8/10
the accidental husband 7/10

----------


## Bobinovich

> Come on moderators. Give us a film board.


Outwith the powers of lowly Mods SB - s'up to Admin  :Grin: !

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> Outwith the powers of lowly Mods SB - s'up to Admin !


Ahh Bob, well maybe you can take somethin to do with it! Can you not see that we could do with a film board? 

seems alot of us orgers like our movies!  :Wink:

----------


## percy toboggan

I _do_ fancy 'Gran Torino' - soon.
Been watching 'Venus' over three nights.
Thought provoking...initially negative but now I'm not sure.
A human story. £2 from Morrisons.

O'Toole plays an old man  dying and decrepit man hungry for a a bit of hands on appreciation of young femininity berfore shuffling orf this mortal coil. A wee bit controversial. Can't condemn but can't condone but it was a human story.
It's on Film 4 often lately, I hear..

----------


## percy toboggan

I've been lookingnat Apocolypto (spelling) in Morrisons of late - might get it at the weekend on your recommendation/marks Shelley.

Is it very visceral? What cert. is it?

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> I've been lookingnat Apocolypto (spelling) in Morrisons of late - might get it at the weekend on your recommendation/marks Shelley.
> 
> Is it very visceral? What cert. is it?


It is quite a gruesom film Mr T. Not for the faint hearted i would say. 

From what i got from the movie (no spoilers) is that it has feeling, passion, it gives a sense of survival. There is a love story in there if you can push past the blood and gore. 

Mr Toboggan i would not like to say too much about it and spoil anything. 

I suggest if you are not put off by quite a bit of blood and things then watch it. I was not sure about it at first but i really enjoyed it. 

If you do buy it and watch it let me know what u thought!

----------


## youoldduffer

ok films I have watched recently

Gran Torino - 10/10 loved that film
Underworld 3 - 7/10 good film but did we need a third one???
Defiance - 8/10 
Against the Dark - 0/10 Avoid oh god avoid its so bad. Segal at his worst
Role Models - 7/10 good popcorn comedy

Arguing with myself - 8/10 comedy with puppet master Jeff Dunham, achmed the dead terrorist cracks me up everytime.


Oh one last note GIVE US A FILM BOARD ::

----------


## Niall Fernie

As requested, new Films board.  :Grin:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> As requested, new Films board.


YAY! Thanking u kindly!  :Wink:

----------


## percy toboggan

> As requested, new Films board.


Thanks very much.

----------


## joxville

Thanks Niall for the film board and well done to all of us in keeping the thread going......they do listen after all.  :Grin: 




*POWER TAE RA PEEPIL!*

----------


## Julia

Excellent stuff and well done Percy for suggesting a subject!

----------


## Shabbychic

> As requested, new Films board.


That's great Naill, thanks. Here comes the BUT.. Is there any chance you could add "and TV" to the title? There are loads of programmes that could be recommended or discussed.

----------


## percy toboggan

> That's great Naill, thanks. Here comes the BUT.. Is there any chance you could add "and TV" to the title? There are loads of programmes that could be recommended or discussed.


Not up to me but I see these as two very different mediums even though films often end up on the telly. If discussions about soap operas, documentary progs and and the whole panoply of broadcasting are lumped together then it'll  become a bit of a mish mash. I'm not knocking the request for a t.v. themed section just preferring it's kept seperate.

If it isn't it's not the end of the world...I can live with it.
What do others think?

----------


## wifie

Films only for me please!   :Grin:

----------


## unicorn

I watched it on tv recently. it was compulsive viewing, I really enjoyed it.



> I've been lookingnat Apocolypto (spelling) in Morrisons of late - might get it at the weekend on your recommendation/marks Shelley.
> 
> Is it very visceral? What cert. is it?

----------


## joxville

> Has anyone seen "I am Sam" starring Sean Penn? Wasn't too fussy about Penn in his early years, but he really puts in a sterling performance in this one.
> 
> Another one that is quite deep is "The Butcher Boy" It's funny, sad and shocking all rolled into one.
> 
> I watched "Kung Fu Hustle" last night (again), it is absolutely crazy.


I Am Sam is on tv tonight, on Film4, Sky ch. 315 for those that can receive it. It starts at 6.25, with another start at 7.25 on Film4+1 ch. 316

----------

